# Looking to add some plants



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm looking to add some plants to my 125 gallon tank. After reading another thread, I've decided to go with Anubias barteri. I'm really just wondering what a good amount of plants to get is, for my tank size.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

imo, don't put plants in your p tank (im assuming it's for a piranha tank)! it's just makes you do more clean up with dead leaves and stuff. and your piranhas will constantly uproot it. i've been there, and i've gone back to just a blank tank. too much of a hassle trying to keep it alive.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok, thanks for the advice, I'll leave it alone for now!


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

its alright having a few plants scattered around the tank, without cleaning becoming difficult.

i had quite a few plants in my pygo tank and they were left alone, although the piraya took the odd bite out of a leaf. my spilo tank is very heavily planted atm but i'm having trouble with green water.

having plants in the tank will make you p's more relaxed and make your tank nicer to look at


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

NavinWithPs said:


> imo, don't put plants in your p tank (im assuming it's for a piranha tank)! it's just makes you do more clean up with dead leaves and stuff. and your piranhas will constantly uproot it. i've been there, and i've gone back to just a blank tank. too much of a hassle trying to keep it alive.


 I have a VERY BIG amount of plants in my 110g with 8 reds 5-7" ,2 plecos 8",Clown loatches,Ottocinclus,Corydoras,Gyrinoheilus..... and the uprooted plants are very few.
Don't discourage other people judjing only by your case.If you plant correctly the plants you can minimize this.

*Don't forget that Piranha's are big fish (they are not Cardinal Tetras :laugh: ) thats why your plants may be uprooted but a planted piranha tank is the best thing ever!!!!!*

I suggest xpac to give it a try!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

i never really wanted to add plants to my tank...but then i was at the mall and saw some asian lady with bamboo so i asked her for 3 and i stuck them in my tank and it looks pretty cool....and u dont have to worry about the tank getting dirty...


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

xpac said:


> I'm looking to add some plants to my 125 gallon tank. After reading another thread, I've decided to go with Anubias barteri. I'm really just wondering what a good amount of plants to get is, for my tank size.


 Hey xpac, I also want to add more plants to my tank. Vallisneria look cool IMO. They are taller than Anubias barteri and will add some levels to the tank. Well, good luck if you decide to go with plants. I like live plants over the fake just because they give my tank a better look. I not sure how my nattereri like them but I think they look cool.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Anubias are perfect plants for a piranha tank - tough leafs, require very little light, and are very hardy. Sure, occasionally your p's will take a bite out of a leaf, but it doesn't have any real consequences (whereas many other, less hardy plants die off as soon as a couple of chunks have been bitten out of the leafs).
I use different species of anubias in both my piranha tanks, and they do great - highly recommended.


----------

